
Retiring Chrome Frame - cleverjake
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2013/06/retiring-chrome-frame.html
======
jscheel
Wow, this is terrible news. They can push Chrome for Business, the Chrome MSI
Installer, and Chrome Legacy Browser Support all they want, it's not going to
change the minds of countless IT departments that still demand IE. Come spend
a week here in Nashville, the healthcare mecca of the US, and you will
discover that quite quickly. Sometimes you just can't fix stupid, so you have
to instead find ways to get around it (e.g. Chrome Frame).

~~~
millerm
I agree. But, I am glad I didn't get my way in trying to bring this into the
hospitals my software is installed in. I tried for a year or so to get some
acceptance. This would be really bad for me now. But, I bet it's bad for
others so I am not happy about this at all.

~~~
jscheel
For us, we have hospital chains that are interested in our service
([http://populr.me](http://populr.me)), but they want to use IE to create
their pages. While we plan on supporting newer versions of IE in the future,
it just didn't make sense for us to spend time on it yet. Several users told
us they were using Chrome Frame to get around this problem, but looks like now
we need to step up efforts around our browser support.

------
jacquesc
Sad news. This is why so many IT depts don't trust Google. You can spend so
much time and energy trying to get something adopted in your dept, and then
Google leaves you hanging.

It's good for Google short term, but I can't help but think stuff like this
(and google reader shutdown) is really limiting uptake of other Google apps in
businesses.

------
cleverjake
Looks as though they are making an IE plugin for chrome, rather than a chrome
plugin for IE.

~~~
craigching
Did the article mention that? Because I didn't see it. I'm interested in what
you say, could you point me to more information?

~~~
jtymes
[https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/business/browser/lbs.h...](https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/business/browser/lbs.html)

------
umsm
But... this was always my go-to joke for handling IE issues...

------
marknutter
Are they going to still make it available for download/installation or will
this mean nobody can install it once they drop support?

~~~
kojoru
But why would you need an outdated version with possible security issues?

